# can not mount ntfs drive because fuse does not load



## mfaridi (Jan 2, 2011)

I use FreeBSD 8.1 AMD64 with Gnome and I want mount read and write ntfs flash drive and I install fusefs-ntfs-2010.10.2 from ports and I put 

```
fusefs_enable="YES"
```
in /etc/rc.conf 
and 

```
fuse_load="YES"
```
in /boot/loader.conf
but when I reboot system to make effect, I see this error

```
Starting fusefs.
KLD fuse.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch
linker_load_file: Unsupported file type
kldload: can't load /usr/local/modules/fuse.ko: Exec format error
```
and ntfs dose not work, When I run this command

```
kldload /usr/local/modules/fuse.ko
```
I see this

```
kldload: can't load /usr/local/modules/fuse.ko: Exec format error
```


----------



## acheron (Jan 2, 2011)

try to rebuild sysutils/fusefs-kmod


----------



## mfaridi (Jan 2, 2011)

I deinstall and install again for more time fusefs-kmod and use portmaster to deinstall it , but nothing happen


----------



## adamk (Jan 2, 2011)

Are you sure the source code under /usr/src/sys matches your running kernel?

Adam


----------



## mfaridi (Jan 2, 2011)

adamk said:
			
		

> Are you sure the source code under /usr/src/sys matches your running kernel?
> 
> Adam



I do not modify source , how I can understand this ?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 2, 2011)

If you've updated to 8-STABLE with csup(1), that modified your source.  After the system update (buildworld, kernel, installworld), you should rebuild all ports that use kernel modules.


----------



## mfaridi (Jan 2, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> If you've updated to 8-STABLE with csup(1), that modified your source.  After the system update (buildworld, kernel, installworld), you should rebuild all ports that use kernel modules.



No I use Release version please see this 

```
FreeBSD mfaridipc.faridi 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 19 02:36:49 UTC 2010     root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
and I use this command for update port

```
cvsup /etc/stable-supfile
```
and this is my stable-supfile 

```
narges ~ [423] cat /etc/stable-supfile                                                                                                18:51
# $FreeBSD: src/share/examples/cvsup/stable-supfile,v 1.33.2.3.4.1 2010/06/14 02:09:06 kensmith Exp $
#
# This file contains all of the "CVSup collections" that make up the
# FreeBSD-stable source tree.
#
# CVSup (CVS Update Protocol) allows you to download the latest CVS
# tree (or any branch of development therefrom) to your system easily
# and efficiently (far more so than with sup, which CVSup is aimed
# at replacing).  If you're running CVSup interactively, and are
# currently using an X display server, you should run CVSup as follows
# to keep your CVS tree up-to-date:
#
#	cvsup stable-supfile
#
# If not running X, or invoking cvsup from a non-interactive script, then
# run it as follows:
#
#	cvsup -g -L 2 stable-supfile
#
# You may wish to change some of the settings in this file to better
# suit your system:
#
# host=CHANGE_THIS.FreeBSD.org
#		This specifies the server host which will supply the
#		file updates.  You must change it to one of the CVSup
#		mirror sites listed in the FreeBSD Handbook at
#		http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/mirrors.html.
#		You can	override this setting on the command line
#		with cvsup's "-h host" option.
#
# base=/var/db
#		This specifies the root where CVSup will store information
#		about the collections you have transferred to your system.
#		A setting of "/var/db" will generate this information in
#		/var/db/sup.  You can override the "base" setting on the
#		command line with cvsup's "-b base" option.  This directory
#		must exist in order to run CVSup.
#
# prefix=/usr
#		This specifies where to place the requested files.  A
#		setting of "/usr" will place all of the files requested
#		in "/usr/src" (e.g., "/usr/src/bin", "/usr/src/lib").
#		The prefix directory must exist in order to run CVSup.
#
###############################################################################
#
# DANGER!  WARNING!  LOOK OUT!  VORSICHT!
#
# If you add any of the ports or doc collections to this file, be sure to
# specify them with a "tag" value set to ".", like this:
#
#   ports-all tag=.
#   doc-all tag=.
#
# If you leave out the "tag=." portion, CVSup will delete all of
# the files in your ports or doc tree.  That is because the ports and doc
# collections do not use the same tags as the main part of the FreeBSD 
# source tree.
#
###############################################################################

# Defaults that apply to all the collections
#
# IMPORTANT: Change the next line to use one of the CVSup mirror sites
# listed at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/mirrors.html.
*default host=cvsup.no.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
# The following line is for 8-stable.  If you want 7-stable, 6-stable,
# 5-stable, 4-stable, 3-stable, or 2.2-stable, change to "RELENG_7",
# "RELENG_6", "RELENG_5", "RELENG_4", "RELENG_3", or "RELENG_2_2"
# respectively.
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8
*default delete use-rel-suffix

# If you seem to be limited by CPU rather than network or disk bandwidth, try
# commenting out the following line.  (Normally, today's CPUs are fast enough
# that you want to run compression.)
*default compress

## Main Source Tree.
#
# The easiest way to get the main source tree is to use the "src-all"
# mega-collection.  It includes all of the individual "src-*" collections.
# Please note:  If you want to track -STABLE, leave this uncommented.
src-all

# These are the individual collections that make up "src-all".  If you
# use these, be sure to comment out "src-all" above.
#src-base
#src-bin
#src-cddl
#src-contrib
#src-etc
#src-games
#src-gnu
#src-include
#src-kerberos5
#src-kerberosIV
#src-lib
#src-libexec
#src-release
#src-rescue
#src-sbin
#src-share
#src-sys
#src-tools
#src-usrbin
#src-usrsbin
# These are the individual collections that make up FreeBSD's crypto
# collection. They are no longer export-restricted and are a part of
# src-all
#src-crypto
#src-eBones
#src-secure
#src-sys-crypto
ports-all tag=.
doc-all tag=.
```
I think I must change something for has release version


----------



## mfaridi (Jan 2, 2011)

what I must do right now , can change 
	
	



```
default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8
```
 to 
	
	



```
default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8_1
```
 and then cvsup . can this solve this problem ?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 2, 2011)

That supfile doesn't upgrade your ports tree at all, it only upgrades system source.  It's easy to revert.  From CVS Tags in the Handbook, use

```
tag=RELENG_8_1_0_RELEASE
```


----------



## mfaridi (Jan 3, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> That supfile doesn't upgrade your ports tree at all, it only upgrades system source.  It's easy to revert.  From CVS Tags in the Handbook, use
> 
> ```
> tag=RELENG_8_1_0_RELEASE
> ```



You said I put 

```
tag=RELENG_8_1_0_RELEASE
```
in my cvsup file and start cvs and after that I can mount NTFS files system


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 3, 2011)

After you get the source to the right version, then you have to rebuild the kernel modules that need it, like sysutils/fusefs-kmod, unload the old module and load the new one.

_Then_ it should work.


----------



## mfaridi (Jan 3, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> After you get the source to the right version, then you have to rebuild the kernel modules that need it, like sysutils/fusefs-kmod, unload the old module and load the new one.
> 
> _Then_ it should work.



I wish this work and after cvsup , I will deinstall and install fusefs-kmod , again and check it


----------



## mfaridi (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks all guys , now kernel modules is load and I do not see error when system reboot about fusefs modules , 
but new problem is happen , when I run this command

```
mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/da0s1 /mnt/narges/
```
I see this error

```
mount: /dev/da0s1 : Operation not supported by device
```
but when I run this command 

```
mount_ntfs  /dev/da0s1 /mnt/narges/
```
I do not see error and when I run df -h , I see this 

```
Filesystem      Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad10s1a    496M    275M    181M    60%    /
devfs           1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ad10s1e    496M    1.1M    455M     0%    /tmp
/dev/ad10s1f    136G    110G     15G    88%    /usr
/dev/ad10s1d    3.8G    2.4G    1.1G    68%    /var
procfs          4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /proc
/dev/da0s1      7.5G    230M    7.2G     3%    /mnt/narges
```
this show me my 8GB Flash drive with NTFS file system is mount and I can use it , so when I run this command for copy file , 

```
cp supertux-0.1.3-setup.exe /mnt/narges/
```
I see this error

```
cp: /mnt/narges/supertux-0.1.3-setup.exe: No such file or directory
```
and I when I want copy directory like this 

```
cp -r 6.4-RELEASE-i386-disc1/ /mnt/narges/
```
I see this error

```
cp: /mnt/narges/6.4-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso: No such file or directory
```


----------



## mfaridi (Jan 3, 2011)

I need way to solve this problem


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 3, 2011)

Stop bumping topics, mfaridi.


----------

